# New Member



## Russ68 (1 mo ago)

Evening folks just joined the forum but been visiting and reading posts for the last few years educating myself 
After the many years of company cars & being the family taxi i have decided I need to be selfish and treat my self for once , so at the moment looking for a Mk1 TT I can call my own .
Wife thinks its a mid life crisis & wants to buy me a gold medallion & leather trousers... I said ok to the medallion but the trousers will not fit anymore I'm afraid 😒!. 

Have always been petrol head but had to subdue my feelings for normal family life until now …Let The Hunt Begin 


Russ


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Russ, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Welcome welcome - What's the ideal spec & budget ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if you can stretch to it the Quattro Sport is the one to go for


----------



## Russ68 (1 mo ago)

Mmm well originally I was getting a 2002 /225 someone I know had had a nice one for a few years and was getting rid of it due to change in circumstances .
unfortunately for me he still needs it so I can wait for a while or start looking for one myself .
The more I look at online and reading on the forum have decided I want a 3.2 ,in my view its the complete package .
It has all the power I will need ,not saying 225 does not its just the delivery of the power that I like & I fancy a DSG ..
Don't need the car for work I can hire one when I need and I'm not far from a office if I want a run through the country lanes once and a while .
Budget well I could throw out numbers but lets be realistic its whatever the wife says I can spend about £5k or there about depending what it is, could go more but I think at the moment that should get me a fairly decent motor .
QS is nice and I know this is going to sound silly ,me saying to the Mrs that it has 4 seats means I am able to keep a straighter face somehow .
Though I do like Silver I fancy a different colour, my 2020 Passat was a like a navy blue and I thought that was nice so trawling through the adverts I will go and see what car and colour catches my eye .

I


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HiRuss, 
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important.
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now. ...Excl N.I.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## Russ68 (1 mo ago)

Well hunt complete , deposit given .
Will update later but all I can confirm at the moment are the following facts : 04 plate ,3.2 

Got to go wife thinks I'm clearing up the kitchen !.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Russ68 said:


> Well hunt complete , deposit given .
> Will update later but all I can confirm at the moment are the following facts : 04 plate ,3.2
> 
> Got to go wife thinks I'm clearing up the kitchen !.


Hi, If not your daily & only weekend use it has to be the best choice, as it has the power & no turbo or cambelt to worry about & a nicer exhaust note.
Check the DSG gearbox as in my other post.
Hope its a goodun.
Hoggy


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Russ, Welcome, enjoy the ride


----------

